# Has it gotten better?



## greatscott2000 (Feb 2, 2007)

I've been thinking about how cosmetics for beauties fo color have progressed from what I remember until now. My mom never had foundation or powder growing up because they didn't make it in her skin tone.
When about 12 years ago I found one or two "deep" or "dark" shades and it wasn't enough. I also remember Shades of You by Maybelline and how they promoted a wide range of beautiful colors- but unfortunately the foundations were too oily. Then while shopping would find Flori Roberts or Iman in dept stores. Then in Jr High school getting excited with Clinique had Stay Amber because it matched.. then onto MAC when they had strictly C's, N's and W's  from 1-10 (- they discontinued 80% of the 30 shades they had). So now that I see more companies tying to make an effort with ethnicities- do you think its getting better? Are we getting the recognition?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 2, 2007)

I think it's getting better. Growing up, I don't remember seeing the drugstore brands aimed for black people. I don't know the quality of the cosmetics, but I think it's good that they realize that's a market they should be involved in. There are a handful of brands that also are marketed specifically for people of color; they're pricey and I don't know the quality but their presence I think is a sign of progress.

I've noticed other brands expanding their range of color in foundation, too. I think it's slowly happening.


----------



## erica_1020 (Feb 2, 2007)

I think it's definitely getting better, but most shades are too ashy, pink, or orange.  MAC and Px have the best range of colors for me but I have had break out with both


----------



## L281173 (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greatscott2000* 

 
_I've been thinking about how cosmetics for beauties fo color have progressed from what I remember until now. My mom never had foundation or powder growing up because they didn't make it in her skin tone.
When about 12 years ago I found one or two "deep" or "dark" shades and it wasn't enough. I also remember Shades of You by Maybelline and how they promoted a wide range of beautiful colors- but unfortunately the foundations were too oily. Then while shopping would find Flori Roberts or Iman in dept stores. Then in Jr High school getting excited with Clinique had Stay Amber because it matched.. then onto MAC when they had strictly C's, N's and W's  from 1-10 (- they discontinued 80% of the 30 shades they had). So now that I see more companies tying to make an effort with ethnicities- do you think its getting better? Are we getting the recognition?_

 

I think that for women of color, the search for great colors has gotten better.  There are so many minority owned cosmetic lines that have emerged in recent years.  Many of those companies that ignored the woman of color are now trying to catch up, because they realize that we are a strong market.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Feb 4, 2007)

I think that as far as making colors that will match most, cosmetics companies are doing a good job; however, using ingredients that benefit the skin?  not so much.  sure, MAC has a great line of colors in their foundation, but how many of us can actually put it on our faces everyday without some kind of irritation or breakout?  Another issue, most of the lines that make good colors, cost an arm and a leg.  I can't spend $65 on a Px "colorprinted" foundation...that's a pair of shoes, or 3 pairs of jeans.  So, do I think it's gotten better?  Sure.  Can it continue to progress?  Of course.

I also think that some lines just put out a few darker colors so that they can say they have one.  Too Faced just put out 2 new colors in their magic wand foundation, and their darkest color, Carribean Cocoa, is an insult to women of color.  It's pure ORANGE.  No matter what you do with it, it's orange.  Same thing with Benefit's Non Fiction foundations.  The two deepest shades are awkward blends of red and orange, there's no brown, caramel or anything involved in them.  I've been rather fortunate in that my skin is brighter in the center and deeper around the perimeter, that I can find a foundation shade in most lines and blend a gold-based color outward, as I don't need much coverage on the outer portion of my face, but it's usually the darkest shade in that line. And I'm not the darkest person you'll find, I'm quite light in comparison to many other women of color.  So it's something that still needs to be worked on, a great deal.


----------



## sunsational (Feb 4, 2007)

Yes, it has definitely gotten better.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I think that as far as making colors that will match most, cosmetics companies are doing a good job; however, using ingredients that benefit the skin?  not so much.  sure, MAC has a great line of colors in their foundation, but how many of us can actually put it on our faces everyday without some kind of irritation or breakout?  Another issue, most of the lines that make good colors, cost an arm and a leg.  I can't spend $65 on a Px "colorprinted" foundation...that's a pair of shoes, or 3 pairs of jeans.  So, do I think it's gotten better?  Sure.  Can it continue to progress?  Of course.

I also think that some lines just put out a few darker colors so that they can say they have one.  Too Faced just put out 2 new colors in their magic wand foundation, and their darkest color, Carribean Cocoa, is an insult to women of color.  It's pure ORANGE.  No matter what you do with it, it's orange.  Same thing with Benefit's Non Fiction foundations.  The two deepest shades are awkward blends of red and orange, there's no brown, caramel or anything involved in them.  I've been rather fortunate in that my skin is brighter in the center and deeper around the perimeter, that I can find a foundation shade in most lines and blend a gold-based color outward, as I don't need much coverage on the outer portion of my face, but it's usually the darkest shade in that line. And I'm not the darkest person you'll find, I'm quite light in comparison to many other women of color.  So it's something that still needs to be worked on, a great deal._

 

I agree with the formulas too. Too much MAC breaks me out or the brands that offer the match are too expensive. I also agree with the color mis-match like Too faced and some other brands I'm thinking of Lola or Dior that don't make darker shades . I find that companies are making an effort- but its always a bit "off".

Its definately a catch 22


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Mar 7, 2007)

I agree that things are better but we have a long way to go.  I remember the Shades of You from Maybelline and the darker foundation and powder colors from Cover Girl back in the earyl 90s.  I used them both.  Neither is available today but I am aware that Cover Girl has the Queen line that I have not seen in a store near me.  Ever notice how when a cosmetics company discontinues powder and foundation shades it's the darker shades that go first?  I use MAC pressed powder in NW45.  This item is no longer available.  I could try the loose in the same shade but it's not the same and does not give the same coverage that I love.  It's also not pressed. Now I have to find a new pressed powder that matches, gives the same coverage that wont cost me an arm and a leg.  Has not been fun.  Sometimes I wish I could just make my own cosmetics.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 8, 2007)

I reckon its gotten heaps better but it really depends on where you are. Here in Australia which is a pretty multicultural country it is still only once in a blue moon that you will find a darker shade than "tan" in most chemists. You have to go to the high end department stores to find darker shades because only the top end lines stock and make them. Even then you are sometimes faced with disappointment! I went to Myer (one of the big department stores here) to check out i.d bare minerals and the darkest shade they had was "medium." I was pretty disappointed but since MAC's mineral foundations are coming out soon I wasn't too upset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still it's nice to have a choice!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I reckon its gotten heaps better but it really depends on where you are. Here in Australia which is a pretty multicultural country it is still only once in a blue moon that you will find a darker shade than "tan" in most chemists. You have to go to the high end department stores to find darker shades because only the top end lines stock and make them. Even then you are sometimes faced with disappointment! I went to Myer (one of the big department stores here) to check out i.d bare minerals and the darkest shade they had was "medium." I was pretty disappointed but since MAC's mineral foundations are coming out soon I wasn't too upset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still it's nice to have a choice!_

 
Unfortunately it's difficult for a woman of color to wear Bare Minerals, I have a very  hard time with it.  I know some can, others have the patience to mix and match, but I think that if you're going to have deeper shades, make them so that they'll actually match someone's skin.  Don't make them just so you can say you have some.  It takes me almost 20 minutes to get BE on a woman of color and have them be satisfied.  Unfortunately, they often give up  before we can find one, and then I feel really bad that I couldn't be more helpful...also that the brand isn't more accomodating.

The entire industry just needs some reform.  Hopefully it'll come soon.


----------



## TheMinx (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I reckon its gotten heaps better but it really depends on where you are. Here in Australia which is a pretty multicultural country it is still only once in a blue moon that you will find a darker shade than "tan" in most chemists. You have to go to the high end department stores to find darker shades because only the top end lines stock and make them. Even then you are sometimes faced with disappointment! I went to Myer (one of the big department stores here) to check out i.d bare minerals and the darkest shade they had was "medium." I was pretty disappointed but since MAC's mineral foundations are coming out soon I wasn't too upset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still it's nice to have a choice!_

 
It's the same in Singapore, which is also multiracial / multicultural. The only brand here that carries foundations for dark skins is Bobbi Brown.

And my #1 gripe is that Mac here doesn't stock anything over NC40 here


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Mar 11, 2007)

*I think things are starting to turn around for darker skinned women...Yet there is much improvement to be made...

Even now, when I scan the Sephora website for foundations/concealers, I am amazed at the lack of availability of products for women of color..Many brands have only a few shades...they consist of fair and light shades (one for yellow/neutral, and one for pinkish tones), a medium shade...and if they're reeeealy putting themselves 'out there' (sarcasm), they may have a medium-dark shade...How can that be helpful to women with beautiful coffee and mahogany-toned complexions? 

There are a few brands that have made themselves available to different ethnicities/skin tones...BECCA is a pioneer in that particular equation of the beauty industry...Not only do they have a multi-dimensional range of foundations, concealers, and powders for the woman of color, but they also have a broad spectrum of shades...And I think that is most definitely something most beauty companies need to learn: NOT ALL BLACK/HISPANIC/ASIAN/NATIVE AMERICAN (and olive toned) WOMEN ARE JUST ONE COLOR!!!  

Sure...some companies can have a line ranging from "Medium" to "Dark"...but wait-NEWSFLASH-Just like there are ranges of skin tones for lighter skinned gals, so there too are for those of darker skin!  For instance, BECCA has made their line so that it fits almost every shade out there...There is something for everyone...Toffee skins, Mahogany skins, Caramel skins, etc. etc. etc....Many companies need to take a cue from them...Not every black woman has the same color/tone skin!!!!!

So, yes...while things ARE improving (10-15yrs. ago, one would never have seen any of these lines out), there is a whole lot more room for improvement....I think it'd be wise for all cosmetics companies to jump on the bandwagon...after all, white women aren't the *only* ones that like wearing makeup!!!!*


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 12, 2007)

I think once lines like Becca become more and more popular, other cosmetics companies will take notice. Unfortunately, Becca is kind of obscure if you're not really interested in makeup.


----------

